# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > گفتگو: معرفی انواع نرم افزارهای پر کاربرد صنعتی

## sempay_ninjutsu

با سلام
دوستانی که راجبه نرم افزاری پر کاربرد بغییر از انبار و مالی و.... اطلاعاتی دارند ،خواهشنا بزارن که استفاده کنیم.منظور بعضی از نرم افزار های خاصه که تو شرکت ها نیاز مبرم بهش هست ولی هنوز ایجاد نشده اند.
مثل برنامه ریزی و تولید که تعدادش اندکه.
با تشکر

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> با سلام
> دوستانی که راجبه نرم افزاری پر کاربرد بغییر از انبار و مالی و.... اطلاعاتی دارند ،خواهشنا بزارن که استفاده کنیم.منظور بعضی از نرم افزار های خاصه که تو شرکت ها نیاز مبرم بهش هست ولی هنوز ایجاد نشده اند.
> مثل برنامه ریزی و تولید که تعدادش اندکه.
> با تشکر


با سلام
این سوال شما هم نامفهومه هم خیلی کلی هستش و هم اینکه برای این جور کارها نیاز به یک تیم در حال ارتباط هستش
یعنی تیمی که با برگزاری یک سری جلسات بشه مباحثی را مطرح کرد و پیاده سازی کرد
اگر شما دنبال این هستید که پروژه ای را انجام بدبد می تونید از نرم افزارهایی در زمینه مربوطه پیدا کنید و از روی اونها بنویسید ولی با یه سری امکانات و یا گرافیک بهتر ...
به نظر من با این روشی که شما در پیش گرفته اید نتیجه نخواهید گرفت 
بدرود

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

با سلام
آقای آرش خان اگر حرف های منو درست می خوندید من چیزی راجبه پیاده سازی یا اینکه بخوام تک نفره انجام بدم یا تیمی نگفتم.فقط گفتم چه نرم افزارهایی می تونن تو ایران وجود داشته باشه که هنوز ساخته نشده اگر هم شده خیلی کمه..........
با تشکر

----------


## tiphooo

در صنف تولیدی ها سیستم تولید ، بهای تمام شده ، حسابداری صنعتی
در صنف بازرگانی معمولا سیستم خرید و تدارکات داخلی و خارجی خوب کم پیدا می شود
در صنف پزشکی نرم افزارهای پردازش تصویر 
در هر صنفی که تمایل دارید بگویید تا بگویم کدام سیستم بیشتر بازار دارد ولی نرم افزار خوب برای آن وجود نداشته و یا کلا نرم افزاری وجود ندارد

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

مرسی دوست عزیز.از زیر سیستم های مهندسی چیزی سراغ داری؟

----------


## tiphooo

منظورتون رو از زیر سیستم مهندسی نمی فهمم.
اگر به تفصیل بگید بهتر می شه راهنمایی کرد

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

منظورم اینه که بعضی از نرم افزار ها مخصوص کارهای مهندسیه و در این زیر سیستم قرار میدنش،مثل برنامه ریزی و تولید،مدیریت ظروف،و...
شاید کلمه مهندسی جالب نباشه اما بخاطر استفاده از الگوریتم ها و محاسبات پیچیده اسمشو مهندسی گذاشتن.
با تشکر

----------


## tiphooo

اینگونه برنامه ها معمولا به برنامه های اصناف خاص معروفند و معمولا به صورت مافیایی به فروش می رسند یعنی در هر صنف شخص یا شرکتی با نفوذ بالا وارد شده و یک نرم افزار تولید کرده و کل زیرمجموعه های آن صنف را وادار به خرید آن نرم افزار کرده و البته با قیمتی پایین ولی در نسخ بسیار بالا که زیرمجموعه های آن صنف ترجیحا همین را خریداری کنند و برایشان به صرفه نباشد که از جای دیگر و نرم افزار دیگری تهیه کنند
بنابراین ورود به این بخشها نیازمند نفوذ در سطوح بالای آن صنف دارد
منتها در زمینه تولید که گفتید با توجه به اینکه خط تولید هر شرکت و یا کارخانه تولیدی خاص آن سیستم می باشد و باهمدیگر تفاوتهای فاحشی دارند بنابراین کسی در این گونه سیستم ها نفوذ نکرده و البته به دلیل خاص بودن آن برای هر تولیدی کسی تمایل به ورود هم ندارد بنابراین شما برای تهیه سیستم تولید که خیلی از تولیدی ها هم به آن نیاز دارند و در این زمینه نرم افرار مشترک وجود نداشته و شما باید ابتدا مشتری را پیدا کرده سپس اقدام به تهیه و فروش نرم افزار کنید شاید سیستم تولیدی شما در همان صنف مشتریانی دیگری هم داشته باشد ولی به تعداد فروش بالا فکر نکنید . فروش پایین ولی با قیمت بالاتر
معمولا تولیدی ها هم نرم افزار تولید را به شرکتی که سایر برنامه های آن تولیدی مانند برنامه های حوزه مالی و اداری  را تولید کرده ارائه می دهند

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

می تونید چند تا از این برنامه های اصناف خاصی که گفتید معرفی کنید یا اگر هم تک و توک نوشته شده اند نام ببرید؟(منظور نام اصناف).
سپاس

----------


## tiphooo

خط تولید قطعات ماشین
خط تولید شوینده ها
خط تولید لبنیاتی ها
خط تولید قطعات فولاد
خط تولید محصولات دامی
و.... هر خط تولید دیگری که تولید روزانه و نگهداری اطلاعات آن و در نهایت قیمت تمام شده محصول برای آنها مهم است جزو این اصناف می باشند

----------


## mohammadi123

> خط تولید قطعات ماشین
> خط تولید شوینده ها
> خط تولید لبنیاتی ها
> خط تولید قطعات فولاد
> خط تولید محصولات دامی
> و.... هر خط تولید دیگری که تولید روزانه و نگهداری اطلاعات آن و در نهایت قیمت تمام شده محصول برای آنها مهم است جزو این اصناف می باشند



http://www.hesabdari-mizan.com/product4.aspx

----------


## hamid59022

سلام دوست عزیز - فکر میکنم هر نرم افزاری در هر رده شغلی بازهم جای کار داره - تکنولوژیهای جدید و امکانات جدید در هر نرم افزاری بسیار مهمه - واقعا نیازسنجی در بازار نرم افزار خیلی جاش خالیه - فکر میکنی تفاوت فتوشاپ 7 با فتوشاپ سی سی  2015 چقدره - برای یک کسی که مبتدی باشه توی کار با اون ؟ ولی فضای جالب و امکاناتی که شاید هیچگاه به کار کاربر مبتدی مثل من نیاد باعث خرید و نصب ورژن جدید اون میشه - آدمها دوست دارند امکانات جدید رو داشته باشند هر چند اگر اونو استفاده نکنند براشون دلگرمی محسوب میشه ( یا باعث فخرشون میشه )

----------

